# Recent bhyve/ZFS related commits



## usdmatt (May 28, 2016)

For those that aren't constantly watching the source tree, there's been a few great commits recently.

bhyve now has full graphical console support, with access via vnc. This makes even more of a difference that I originally expected. Guests like Windows can now be installed without having to create custom installers. Just run one bhyve command and you can perform a full install via vnc. FreeBSD & most Linux distros can also be installed in the same way without having to run a separate bhyve loader or mess around with grub. The bhyve code is still not in HEAD but is fairly easy to build.

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-virtualization/2016-May/004471.html
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=300829
https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/UEFI

zfsd is now also in HEAD. This should finally allow FreeBSD to catch disk events when they happen, and actually make use of hot spares.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=300906

Thanks to all the people that made these things happen.


----------

